# Demande d'info sur fink...



## Einbert (25 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé non sans peine Xfree86 4.1 (paraît que la 4.2 va bientôt sortir) et Xaqua (ou XDarwin, c'est comme on veut)...Le problème était surtout avec les path, resp. il en manquait et fallait donc bidouiller le fichier login de tcsh...En cherchant des info sur le forum et sur d'autres pages (princ. sur sourceforge), ben je suis tombé sur fink. Je l'ai donc d/l (la version 0.3 qui fait ~6.5M si je me rappelle bien) et quand on regarde comment l'installer il explique qu'il faut être connecté, car il doit encore d/l des trucs ? Est-ce effectivement le cas, car il me semble que dans les 6.5 compressés, ben tout devrait y être. Ensuite concernant l'installation : se fait-elle à partir de Xdarwin ou à partir de OS X ? Quel est exactement le rôle de ce programme ? J'ai pu lire qu'il servait à porter des appi du monde gnu sur OS X (et là j'en aurais vachement besoin, vu qu'il y des compilateurs gnu pour prolog, fortran, pascal et autres que j'aurai besoin cette année !!). Imaginons que je veuille installer windowmaker avec fink (juste au passage j'ai d/l la 0.7, donc si je fais l'installation avec fink, il ne va pas me redownloader le tout ou bien...Je suis un peu paumé pour le moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...Est-ce que ceci se fait depuis OS X ou depuis Xdarwin ?? On peut alors importé n'importe quel soft du monde gnu avec fink, non ??
Autre petite quesiton : j'ai vu sur http://www.windowmaker.org/ que l'on pouvait également installer gnome ou kde comme window manager, est-ce que qqun a déjà essayé ? Et peut-on au fait installer, resp. faire cohabiter plusieurs window manager ensemble avec Xdarwin ??
Bon, j'espère que c'est lisible et qu'il n'y a pas trop de questions !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

fink, c'est un portage de apt-get de la distribution Debian (Linux).
C'est un gestionnaire de package, il se base sur une base de donnees, gere les dependances, etc...
Il te permet d'aller chercher les packages a ta place, en particulier Xfree. Tout n'est pas encore implemente, mais c'est tres pratique.
apt-get permet d'installer, d'updater, un package a partir du reseau, ou en local (CDROM, Disque).
Il permet aussi de selectionner les packages.
Il permet aussi de recuperer les sources d'un soft et de les compiler a l'arrivee


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Tu peux installer plusieurs window manager,
Mais tu peux en faire tourner qu'un seul a la fois.
Tu le choisis dans le .xinitrc

petit parallele entre MacOSX et serverX

Quatrz = Xfree
Aqua   = WindowMaker ou gnome ou kde ou oroborus ou twm ou etc...

il est envisageable qu'un jour quelqu'un developpe un equivalent d'Aqua base sur Quartz...


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

Fink c'est super pour installer des pakages, mais il faut avoir une connection internet permanente pour que ça soit terrible.
Je m'explique :
tu dis à fink : installe moi ca !
alors, fink, va sur internet, télécharge les sources qui vont bien (résoud les dépendance) compile et configure. C'est génial (je l'ai fait, mais pour un tout petit truc car je n'ai pas l'adsl).
par contre, tu peux (depuis ton école, par exemple) télécharger tous les pakages en cliquant ICI
en suite, c'est un jeu de piste :
dans le terminal, tu tapes (dans le dossier qui va bien):
sudo dpgk -i gnomexxxxxxxx (par exemple)
là il va te dire, qu'il ne peut pas installer car certains elements ne sont pas installé. A toi de le faire (l'install)
et de fil en aiguille, tu vas réussir (prévoir 2 à 4 heures (d/l non compris) ça dépend de ta vitesse de frappe et du multitache humain)
voilà, bon courage

ma conf
iMac 700
256 mo
60 Go
OS X.1
XDarwin 1.0a3 (gimp, gnome, xfce, windowmaker....)


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

sinon tu télécharges les sources là :
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/fink-0.3.0/main/source/
tu copies tout dans /sw/bin/source (ou qch comme ça, désolé chuis sous Win NT là...)
après, tu peux essayer du genre :
fink install gnome
et là, tu attends, encore et encore......................................................................
je ne sais rien d'autre, car je n'ai pas vraiment utilisé fink dans toute sa splandeur (c'est à dire avec une connection permanente)


----------



## Einbert (26 Octobre 2001)

Donc en gros fink ne me permet pas par exemple la chose suivante :

Je d/l déjà windowmaker par exemple, je coupe la communication internet puis je dis à fink de m'installer windowmaker que j'ai déjà d/l ?? Et puis autre chose qui n'est pas encore clair (je vais le mettre en gras, comme ça on ne pourra pas ne pas me répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : *Doit-on utiliser fink dans l'interface Xdarwin ????*
Pour le reste je crois que j'ai compris...Faudra de la patience quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et euh, comme toujours en informatique, ben des nerfs solides  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

++


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Octobre 2001)

Ça ne répond pas vraiment à tes questions, mais tu peux toujours aller voir sur MacStudent.
_Shameless plug_, comme disent les Américains


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

Ce n'est pas une obligation...
on peut, c'est tout, mais c'est surtout utile lorsqu'on a une connexion internet permanente


----------



## Einbert (26 Octobre 2001)

Merci bien pour vos réponses et pout le link Gwen...Je crois que j'ai compris le fonctionnement ! Je me mélangeais un peu les pinceaux avec Xdarwin et Fink, car je croyais que fink permettait de d/l des prog gnu pour xdarwin, mais en fait c'est pour osx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! J'ai essayé fink pour essayer d'installer windowmaker, mais une erreur s'est produite lors de la compilation et en plus il ne d/l même pas la dernière version qui est la 0.70.0 (même en disant à fink de faire une update de la liste, ben la version n'est pas amélioré et reste à 0.6x.x   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )...bon je vais créer de ce pas un nouveau poste sur windowmaker et 10.1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Donc on se voit sur mon nouveau poste...bye


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Octobre 2001)

Précisions :

Fink est une sorte de mélange des outils apt/dselect de la Debian et des ports BSD.

donc en utilisant fink en ligne de commande :

% fink install lyx

celà fonctionne commes les ports BSD, donc ici fink va télécharger les sources de lyx et des "paquetages" dont il dépend, puis les compiler ensuite en faire des paquetages *.deb et les installer

sinon tu peux utiliser apt :

% apt-get install lyx 
qui fait la même chose mais en téléchargeant directement le *.deb (donc un binaire) et enfin l'installe; avantage=tu économise le temps de la compilation(pratique pour xfree) inconvénient les binaires ne sont pas tous à jour et sont parfois bogués..

enfin si tu doit développer avec les outils GNU pourquoi ne pas t'installer un petit linux (une debian ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en attendant  ?


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

et pourquoi pas la Mandrake ?
hein, elle est plutot pas mal... non ?


----------



## Einbert (26 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour la petite astuce hegemonikon...
Pour Linux, ben je veux bien...J'ai déjà la partition de réservé et j'ai les 2 cd de la Mandrake déjà prêt à installer, mais voilà, l'Apple Display 17" n'est pas supporté...LinuxPPC ne me convient pas trop, quand à la debian, ben est-ce qu'elle elle supporte le 17" ??


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Octobre 2001)

Site [url="http://www.imaclinux.net[/URL]"]www.imaclinux.net[/url] 

pour un petit site regroupant des infos sur GNU/Linux sur ppc


Pour les distributions, il faut regarder sur les sites des editeurs je n'ai pas les compatibilités en tête..pour ma part je suis un farouche partisan de la Debian à cause de apt ( même si le urpmi de la Mandrake a fait des progès) 

% apt-get update  : recherche sur les mirroir les nouveaux paquetages

% apt-get upgrade : télécharge les nouveaux paquetages récemment mis à jour

% apt-get install lftp lyx gimp : installe tout avec les dépendances

% apt-get remove ncftp : désinstalle le paquetage

etc... après çà bien malheureux celui qui doit revenir à un système de RPMS

Sinon pour ton compilo prolog j'ai cru voir une version  native macosx quelquepart...à ton google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




§§§


----------

